# Hard Core Tut



## CuddleyBlossoms (Feb 22, 2007)

I was asked by a couple of peeps for a tut on this look so here it is. As usual the pics are terrible but I think it does the job ok.

All pics are clickable thumbnails

The thread:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=62451





URban Decay Potion Primer
MAC Vanilla Pigment
NYX Hard Core Chrome e/s
MAC Black Tied e/s (circled)
MAC Embark e/s (circled)
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
MAC Engraved Powerpoint (not pictured)
Benefit Browzings Wax (circled)
Maybelline Great Lash in black





MAC Hyperreal in NW100
MAC Medium MSF
MAC Lightscapade MSF
MAC Naked You MSF (not pictured)
MAC Pink Maribu Lipstick
MAC Sweetie cake Lipglass
MAC 182
MAC 209
MAC 213
MAC 168
MAC 202 (not pictured)

I have already applied my base (no way was I posting a bare face, you would run screaming from the thread) MAC Hyperreal applied all over with MAC 190 (not pictured), MAC Medium MSF lightly applied all over, MAC Lightscapade MSF brush over forehead, nose, chin and on apples of cheeks. MAC Naked You MSF applied to apples of cheeks.



 

 




 




1. Apply Urban Decay Potion Primer to eye lid
2. Apply MAC Vanilla Pigment to highbrow with MAC 202
3. Apply NYX Hard Core e/s to lid with MAC 202
4. Apply MAC Black Tied e/s to crease with MAC 213
5. Apply NYX Hard Core e/ under lower lashes with MAC 213

Blend well



 

 



6. Apply MAC Engraved Powerpoint to lower lashes and smudge
7. Apply MAC Blacktrack fluidline along upper lashes and pull to a point on the outer lid with MAC 209
8. Apply Benefit Browzings Wax to eyebrow and then follow with MAC Embark e/s on top to fill.
9. Apply Mascara (not pictured)

With false lashes (taken from Hard Core FOTD Thread)





Some full face shots.....looking rather tired so be nice lol. 

MAC Pink Maribu lipstick with MAC Sweetie Cake lipglass applied over the top.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 27, 2007)

pretty :]


----------



## oddinary (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## user79 (Feb 27, 2007)

The blue definitely suits you. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2007)

I want to buy NYX hardcore now...


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

thats cuute. i love the colors on you. thanks for the tut!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

THIS IS FREAKING GORGEOUS...i love this u make smokey eyes look like a piece o' cake!!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 8, 2007)

I LOVE the eyes!!!! Thanks for the wonderful tut!


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 9, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous eyes.


----------



## applefrite (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful eyes !!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

very sexy!


----------



## brown_eyes (May 9, 2007)

awesome tut, doesnt look too complicated to follow, ty.


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2007)

you made it look so simple! thanks!!


----------



## makeupgal (May 9, 2007)

Very nice tut!  Thanks for this.


----------



## boudoir (May 9, 2007)

Amazing skills!!!


----------



## Brianne333 (May 10, 2007)

Woah!  Bold and absolutely gorgeous on you


----------



## PinkFlower899 (May 17, 2007)

HOT!


----------



## tuuli (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats awesome, great tut. Girl you have skills. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Jun 7, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks a lot!


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

wow, the pic of your eyes alone (at the end) is so sexy


----------



## JCBean (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful! And great tut, really easy to follow steps, I loved it! And end result is really stunning. Thank you!


----------



## MACabre (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks For The Tut ... Ur Eyes Look Gorgeousssssssssssss.


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

Hot!


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 28, 2007)

Gorg!! I was looking to do another version of a blue shadow look thanks


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 29, 2007)

It's beautiful! Thanks for posting it! I love your brows too!


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful eyes!


----------

